# R U a for ratings?



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I've been doing this full time for about 11 months. I always keep my vehicle extremely clean. I drive very safely and I really cater to my customers. I have lots of compliments and I'll get lots of tips. But my rating usually is either 4.93 or 4.94. It seems like when you do this full-time and you drive in any area you end up getting unhappy people who Mark you down for the slightest thing even things beyond your control.

Today I gave a ride to another fellow Uber driver. I should have known. Rather than standing there like a mannequin making me wonder if he's my rider he flagged me down from quite a distance. Then when he boarded the vehicle he told me which way we need to go out of the driveway. I told him what a great writer he is and he told me that's because he's a driver. We got talking about things and he showed me that his rating is 4.99 and he is Uber gold with all of the features and benefits that provides.

I want to be Uber gold and I'm curious if folks have any suggestions. I don't think that my service could be improved but I could alter where and when I work. The rider I mentioned above only drives three days a week and he does it from 9 p.m. till about 3 a.m. and he only drives XL.

I would appreciate any suggestions.

I will kiss a customer's rear end to some degree to try and protect my rating. The other thing I do is cancel trips that I have not started that seem like they're going to be problematic or at least result in a low rating.

It seems like this model of having Riders rate drivers and that affects their income and earning ability has a very good side but also a very negative side. It puts a lot of pressure on drivers to bend the rules in favor of the rider and put themselves at risk legally regarding number of passengers in the vehicle, open alcoholic containers, children without car seats etcetera.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Yo

You’ve been driving full time for 11 months and still worry about ratings. Ratings are irrelevant. Just stop looking at it because it does not matter.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm with you on cancelling trips that seem troublesome but it has more to do with them causing trouble with me or my car. Naturally it doesn't help that they'd probably rate me low. 

I'm not a sucker for ratings but I do what I can. I have a secret suspicion that U/L's algorithm might favor drivers with higher ratings when all else is equal. But it's not enough for me to do illegal stuff like open containers, children w/o car seats or fitting more than 4 people in the car.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I am proved my ratings by improving the ratings of my pax. Nobody below 4.8, and no fives.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Yo
> 
> You've been driving full time for 11 months and still worry about ratings. Ratings are irrelevant. Just stop looking at it because it does not matter.


Yeah but with the higher levels of uber you make more money and get lots of good benefits.

Also, for some reason my Lyft rating is always 5.0.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Yeah but with the higher levels of uber you make more money and get lots of good benefits.
> 
> Also, for some reason my Lyft rating is always 5.0.


That is not true.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

What is gold?

How do you tell?

Should I care?

Who put the bomp in the bomp sho bomp sho bomp?


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

Get over the ratings and get Pax from Point A to B safely without incident. The rest is horsechit. I have a 4.98 and don't give a rip.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wanna be Uber Gold, become an Ant


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I am UberPlatinum ... they just don't know it yet.
Till then, I remain your UberBastid.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

OP, what makes you think the benefits of Gold are worth striving for?
Anyway, you only need to have a 4.85 for Gold (at least in my market). The reason why you're not gold may be due to your cancellation rate, acceptance rate, or number of Uber Pro points. It's definitely not due to your rating of 4.93.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes I am a ratings ***** and I have admitted it multiple times on this forum. Currently 4.97. We don't have Uber promo yet but I anticipate it arriving at some point in the near future.

I don't do blatantly illegal stuff, such as the open containers and kids with no car seats and too many riders. Fortunately, those are easy to cancel before the trip starts so they can't rate you.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Driver only drives few days and he does not do too many rides and xl
Xl pax better than x
More rides you do per week, tougher to get to 5.0
Example- NFL starting running back carries the ball 25 times a game can only avg 4.6 per carry, but if he just carries only 6 times a game, he can avg more than 4.6
You cannot maintain 100% efficiency when you are a super ant who is putting long hours... also more pax you get, your chances of getting a bad pax goes up drastically

I know 2 ants who have 4.99 and 5, but they only pick up females , and only stay at a certain neighborhood..
In reality, if they go to San Francisco and drive for one week, with 90% AR, they will be deactivated... ratings will tank overnight... they cannot handle the load factor.
First hood rat gets into their car, they will sh** on their pants. 4.99 and 5 will be history.
Think about a super ant in LA only making .60/mile and the stress he/ she has driving 8-10 hrs a day in that traffic .Super ant pretty much has to accept every ping... he cAnnot Afford to decline any pings, then MR.algo knows this, and he gets all the rejects ? No way that Ant can achieve a 5.0


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> That is not true.


The driver who was my rider today said that when you have gold level you will get priority on rides meaning that if somebody who is gold and somebody who isn't cold are next to each other and a ride goes out it will go to the goldriver first. He also said that he can automatically cancel anybody with a low rating below a certain point, I forget what the rating was, and it won't count against your acceptance rate. He told me a few other things about it that sounded pretty good. It also looks like you get paid a bit more for ride.


mbd said:


> Driver only drives few days and he does not do too many rides and xl
> Xl pax better than x
> More rides you do per week, tougher to get to 5.0
> Example- NFL starting running back carries the ball 25 times a game can only avg 4.6 per carry, but if he just carries only 6 times a game, he can avg more than 4.6
> ...


Yeah that's why I'm thinking about leaving the app set more for XL only and driving more Lyft in between. See if I can't get my rating up and then go from there. Also when I end up in the neighborhoods with more problematic Riders who seem to like down rating Rideshare drivers I'll work my way out using Lyft and leave the Uber app off.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Many reasons a driver can get a ping...reason he gets a ping today does not mean tomorrow he will get the same ping for the same reason..that was a very confusing statement I just made?
Your rider probably tells all his pax that he makes 500$ per day.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> The driver who was my rider today said that when you have gold level you will get priority on rides meaning that if somebody who is gold and somebody who isn't cold are next to each other and a ride goes out it will go to the goldriver first. He also said that he can automatically cancel anybody with a low rating below a certain point, I forget what the rating was, and it won't count against your acceptance rate. He told me a few other things about it that sounded pretty good. It also looks like you get paid a bit more for ride.
> 
> Yeah that's why I'm thinking about leaving the app set more for XL only and driving more Lyft in between. See if I can't get my rating up and then go from there. Also when I end up in the neighborhoods with more problematic Riders who seem to like down rating Rideshare drivers I'll work my way out using Lyft and leave the Uber app off.


This is still not true.


----------



## bluesky3000 (May 25, 2019)

Just keep doing you, im sure you can reach there one day, and obviously people who drive less tend to have better ratings as there is less chance to chance upon people who are just ******s


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> The driver who was my rider today said that when you have gold level you will get priority on rides meaning that if somebody who is gold and somebody who isn't cold are next to each other and a ride goes out it will go to the goldriver first. He also said that he can automatically cancel anybody with a low rating below a certain point, I forget what the rating was, and it won't count against your acceptance rate. He told me a few other things about it that sounded pretty good. It also looks like you get paid a bit more for ride.
> 
> Yeah that's why I'm thinking about leaving the app set more for XL only and driving more Lyft in between. See if I can't get my rating up and then go from there. Also when I end up in the neighborhoods with more problematic Riders who seem to like down rating Rideshare drivers I'll work my way out using Lyft and leave the Uber app off.


This is absolute BS. Only an Uber insider would ever know this if it were true.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Just ignore ratings totally. It means nothing unless you are new.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

BBslider001 said:


> This is absolute BS. Only an Uber insider would ever know this if it were true.


Well he showed me on his app, next to his rating it said gold. Next to my rating it shows a greyed-out lock like there's something there I could unlock.


----------

